# Think we'll ever see Disneyland POTC kits reissued?



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone think we'll ever see the old MPC Disneyland Pirates of the Caribbean kits reissued? I know people have talked about it before but were there ever any definitive answers, or educated prognostications, from any inside sources?

Sean


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I really, really hope so...

Chris.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd be happy with a non - licensed generic re-issue even. It might be cheaper with generic versions too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Take a close look at the first photo on this blog page by Round 2. If you look _reeeeeaaaalllllllyyyyy_ close at the stack of boxes on the far right, at the bottom are a box for one of the Pirates of the Caribbean kits and one of the Haunted Mansion kits. When this photo first hit the 'Net it started a lot of speculation that Round 2 might be working to get at least some of those kits reissued.

So far, I haven't read or heard any comments from Round 2 on the matter one way or the other, but I think it's the first indication we modelers have had in years that something might finally be happening with those kits. Considering how many kits Round 2 has reissued in the last year or so, I won't be surprised if they announce a reissue of both series of kits. Then again, considering how much money The Mouse wants for licensing, I won't be surprised if they don't.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

yep,why else would those boxes be on his desk!

I believe its Host high the Jolly roger and Vampires midnight madness

BRIAN


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> Take a close look at the first photo on this blog page by Round 2. If you look _reeeeeaaaalllllllyyyyy_ close at the stack of boxes on the far right, at the bottom are a box for one of the Pirates of the Caribbean kits and one of the Haunted Mansion kits. When this photo first hit the 'Net it started a lot of speculation that Round 2 might be working to get at least some of those kits reissued.
> 
> So far, I haven't read or heard any comments from Round 2 on the matter one way or the other, but I think it's the first indication we modelers have had in years that something might finally be happening with those kits. Considering how many kits Round 2 has reissued in the last year or so, I won't be surprised if they announce a reissue of both series of kits. Then again, considering how much money The Mouse wants for licensing, I won't be surprised if they don't.


Interesting! Hopefully those are kits they are working on re-releasing and not just someone's collection. 

And I agree- generic non-Disney kits would suffice if the license wasn't available or too costly.

Sean


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I spoke with Jamie Hood about this a couple of years ago. He said that Round 2 was very much aware of our interest in the MPC Pirates and Haunted Mansion kits. At they time they were still "working on" the project; what exactly that meant I don't know. So, as in most other areas of our hobby, patience is definitely a virtue.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Too bad that the old days of the PLBB don't exist anymore.  
We could always count on Lisa to give us the inside scoop!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me that R2 haven't reissued these to capitalize on the success of the POTC films by now. 

Even if they're not called POTC kits they could still surely be called something like Caribbean Pirates or even just Pirates. The mind boggles.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> I'd be happy with a non - licensed generic re-issue even...





SUNGOD said:


> Even if they're not called POTC kits they could still surely be called something like Caribbean Pirates or even just Pirates.





Zombie_61 said:


> ...considering how much money The Mouse wants for licensing, I won't be surprised if they don't.


Guys,

I've arranged these quotes out of order to make a point: that the original kits were based on Disney characters and would probably be considered as such no matter how the boxes were labeled. And Disney's legal beagles can be tough nuts to deal with, as those of us who recall the "Bellringer" debacle can tell you. So I doubt that Round 2/MPC will reissue anything other than a fully licensed, legally authorized Pirates of the Carribean/Haunted Mansion kits (SUNGOD, I don't know who owned MPC when the _Pirates_ movies first came out, but it wasn't Round 2 then).

Consider Revell's reissue of Aurora's Dracula. I've read many times on these forums about how the original kit head looked *nothing* like Bela Lugosi. Yet Revell couldn't come to terms with Bela. Jr. and now we have a model kit kit head that looks nothing like *Dracula*! And Bela, Jr. has orders of magnitude fewer resources when it comes to licensing battles than The Mouse does.

So I say again: we just have to bide our time and maybe build some of the other kits in our stashes until MPC/Round 2 can - or cannot - come to terms with which they can live. Patience, I keep patiently saying, patience. In the meantime, you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Disney has been known to sue Day Care Centers if someone paints a certain mouse on a wall. Not sure that re-releasing these kits without their approval (under any name) would be a good idea.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Disney has been known to sue Day Care Centers if someone paints a certain mouse on a wall. Not sure that re-releasing these kits without their approval (under any name) would be a good idea.


People have commented on this before but the kits bear no real resemblance to anything at Disney per se. its not like Micky Mouse. 

For example also, Revell reissued their Walt Disney Peter Pan Pirate Ship with no Disney reference. Likewise, Glencoe reissued the Disney TWA Moonliner from the old Tomorrowland display. 

Also, lots of stuff is licensed. I can't believe Disney is any worse than, say, Paramount, Dc Comics, or Nascar. After all, companies want to sell stuff and make money.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've arranged these quotes out of order to make a point: that the original kits were based on Disney characters and would probably be considered as such no matter how the boxes were labeled. And Disney's legal beagles can be tough nuts to deal with, as those of us who recall the "Bellringer" debacle can tell you. So I doubt that Round 2/MPC will reissue anything other than a fully licensed, legally authorized Pirates of the Carribean/Haunted Mansion kits (SUNGOD, I don't know who owned MPC when the _Pirates_ movies first came out, but it wasn't Round 2 then).
> 
> ...


If Disney owns the original designs, or has some control over the molds (if they exist), then obviously they need to be involved. _But_ none of us know that. 

They obviously own the Pirates of the Caribbean name, but again, none of us know how much further their tentacles reach into the ownership or control the actual designs or molds today.

Obviously we all assume that Round 2 or whoever would release the kits would do things legally. The point was that we want the kits no matter what they are called or how they are boxed. Of course I'd like original repro boxes, but if that isn't possible then I at least want the kits.

Sean


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Revell *did* reissue the Peter Pan Pirate ship kit as a generic...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've arranged these quotes out of order to make a point: that the original kits were based on Disney characters and would probably be considered as such no matter how the boxes were labeled. And Disney's legal beagles can be tough nuts to deal with, as those of us who recall the "Bellringer" debacle can tell you. So I doubt that Round 2/MPC will reissue anything other than a fully licensed, legally authorized Pirates of the Carribean/Haunted Mansion kits (SUNGOD, I don't know who owned MPC when the _Pirates_ movies first came out, but it wasn't Round 2 then).
> 
> ...


Apparently Revell Found a loophole since they have re-issued the "Peter Pan Jolly Roger Pirate Ship" as simply a "Caribbean Pirate ship". Here's hoping that Round 2 can find a similar loophole.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Disney has been known to sue Day Care Centers if someone paints a certain mouse on a wall. Not sure that re-releasing these kits without their approval (under any name) would be a good idea.


I personally had a run-in with the Mouse several months ago. Back in 1994 I bought a laser videodisc of the Disney film "Song of the South" It was a legal licensed copy, imported from Japan and was being sold openly at a local retailer. I decided to sell my copy on e-bay about six months ago since I found I could get triple what I paid for it while undercutting the prices of identical listings. 
About 2 days after listing it I noticed it was no longer listed, I checked to see who had bought it, and it had not been sold but had been removed by the request of Disney since they claimed it violated their copyright for me to sell my personal and legally obtained copy of a movie in the U.S. that was not currently available in their catalog of home video releases. What really burned me was than none of the other listings of identical items had been removed, 90% of which were U.S. based like mine.
It took about three weeks of back and forth e-mails but my listing was eventually restored and it sold, I'm surprised the Mouse didn't come after me for royalties.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I personally had a run-in with the Mouse several months ago. Back in 1994 I bought a laser videodisc of the Disney film "Song of the South" It was a legal licensed copy, imported from Japan and was being sold openly at a local retailer. I decided to sell my copy on e-bay about six months ago since I found I could get triple what I paid for it while undercutting the prices of identical listings.
> About 2 days after listing it I noticed it was no longer listed, I checked to see who had bought it, and it had not been sold but had been removed by the request of Disney since they claimed it violated their copyright for me to sell my personal and legally obtained copy of a movie in the U.S. that was not currently available in their catalog of home video releases. What really burned me was than none of the other listings of identical items had been removed, 90% of which were U.S. based like mine.
> It took about three weeks of back and forth e-mails but my listing was eventually restored and it sold, I'm surprised the Mouse didn't come after me for royalties.


My _guess_ is one of the other people with an undercut listing reported yours. It's been known to happen.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> ...Of course I'd like original repro boxes, but if that isn't possible then I at least want the kits.





kenlee said:


> Here's hoping that Round 2 can find a similar loophole.


Oh, I'm with you guys. But I have no personal knowledge as to what Round 2's relationship with Disney is or isn't. Possibly they could reissue the kits in generic packaging but haven't due to some engineering or other issue. All I know for sure is that Round 2 knows that we'd like to see these models reissued and they'd like to do that.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm betting they release the kits, more than likely with Disneys permission.:dude:


----------

